# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  CHoroba Odbytu!! POMOCY!!

## RaKu

Błagam pomocy! COś mi sie pojawiło w okolicy odbytu! Co to jest? Jak to leczyc? Oto zdjęcie: 
 Proszę o syzbką,pilną i fachową pomoc!!

----------


## ...!..?....

...!!! Takie coś? Swoją dupę pokazujesz w internecie?! Idź z tym do lekarza, bo są to chemoroidy. No, ale takie coś... WSTYDŹ SIĘ! Pokarz to lekarzowi, a nie ludziom w internecie...!!! Wypiąłeś się i zrobiłeś zdjęcie swojej KLOAKI... WSTYD! TO JEST ŻAŁOSNE!!!

----------


## Ja12345

A co miałem wam to opisać? Jak niby?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie no rządzisz, a następnym razem jak opublikujesz swój odbyt w internecie to go umyj  :Smile:  Bleeeeeh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to jest forum medyczne, kazdy moze publikowac co chce, jesli choroba odbytu kogos obrzydza, nie musi otwierac tematu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hahahahha  :Smile:  umarłam. Juz to widzę jak kolo wypina srakę do obiektywu  :Big Grin: DDDDD
A tak nawiasem to obrzydlistwo bleeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Mariola_85_02_19

mam identyczne, ale 4 przy sobie. Jak mąż wróci z pracy to poproszę go żeby mi zdjęcia zrobił, bo samej to ciężko.  Smaruj maścią i czopki. Po ciężkim stolcu jest kiepsko, ale leć lepiej z tym do lekarza.

----------

